# K&N Typhoon CAI Compatibility - 69-4521TS



## mjsmith198701 (Jan 25, 2017)

This question has probably been answered somewhere on here, so I apologize if I'm beating a dead horse here...anyways, does the K&N Typhoon part # 69-4521TS fit the 2016.5's LE2? I had one on my 1st Gen Cruze and would love to be able to hear the turbo a little better on my 2nd Gen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you looked under the hood of the Gen2 cruze? Completely different engine design so the old intake will not fit. I'm sure since the Gen2 is really only about 6 months old you will start seeing some aftermarket parts before the 2018 models start being built in August of this year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone tried it and they said the car ran like poo. Just wait for the aftermarket catches up with the new gen and go with that.


----------



## Tlb1463 (Sep 10, 2016)

I used a gen 1 short ram intake on my gen 2. Took a bit of slight modification to the bracket. I have had it on for about 4 months and it runs like a champ.


----------



## Tlb1463 (Sep 10, 2016)

Here is a pic of how it looks.


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

what did you actually had to mod in bracket? I happened to own one of these with my old Cruze but left it in I when I gave it in trade-in. I'll buy one right now if it's not a hard thing to do.


----------



## PTHibbs31 (Mar 3, 2017)

I spoke with K&N this morning and the 69-4521TS will not work for the Gen 2 [h=2][/h]


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't have any idea why they even said that to you since I have it installed in my 2017 hatchback and it works without any issues. ( Only thing not fitting right is the bracket that comes with it ) 2 weeks and no Check Engine light on or any other issues at all.


----------



## psmedley (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Jorge,



JorgeMichigan84 said:


> Don't have any idea why they even said that to you since I have it installed in my 2017 hatchback and it works without any issues. ( Only thing not fitting right is the bracket that comes with it ) 2 weeks and no Check Engine light on or any other issues at all.


Did you take any photos of the modified bracket? I'm wanting to install one of these into my 2017 Astra K, which likely has a similar engine bay to your Cruze, being based on GM's D2 architecture. A picture of my engine bay with the stock airbox removed is at https://goo.gl/photos/C53av3CFw7W8mHhD8

Cheers,


Paul


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey Paul!

I ended up returning the K&N and buying the AEM which is made specifically for the Gen 2. It fits perfectly.


----------



## psmedley (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Jorge,



JorgeMichigan84 said:


> Hey Paul!
> 
> I ended up returning the K&N and buying the AEM which is made specifically for the Gen 2. It fits perfectly.


I did the same :/ I have bought a K&N filter though to use with the stock airbox. This is with an Astra K - which is the same architecture (but different styling) to the Cruze.


----------



## fubar121 (Feb 27, 2017)

"I used a gen 1 short ram intake on my gen 2. Took a bit of slight modification to the bracket. I have had it on for about 4 months and it runs like a champ."

A friend of mine did too and its running great no problems at all.


----------

